# Should I continue Speaking with this person?



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

I find this messed up. I would goodbye all interaction immediately, if not sooner.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

kudi said:


> I'd love to beat this topic to death with logic, but this one is around feeling (ewww). Follow your gut, my gut says if you'd deceive me to that extent then I won't talk to you again. My rule of thumb is if you are feeling doubt then that is your cue to give it up. Break a mirror and you can still see that cracks, its never the same again.



This +1 Kri

Leave em


----------



## TechnoViking (Mar 9, 2011)

Moral of the story: there are some creepy ass mofos on the internet.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

When people present different personalities, it could relate to intense trauma where they act out different personalities that helped them to cope with that trauma, a disorder called "dissociative identity disorder" or _multiple-personality disorder._

Kriash, go with your heart and of course, you are smart and know what you're doing. Sometimes, what I do is forgive and keep in mind whatever the other person does to hurt me, most times it's really them who is hurting inside. Otherwise, what's the need to hurt someone else? People only strike because they've been struck. It doesn't mean that we forget what they did. It's about not holding onto that poison of fear and resentment that makes it so freeing. Plus- I sense that it's almost a way to bridge that gap so that you can understand for that person and their situation, instead of judging them? If so, that's totally okay. Keep in mind your boundaries and how much you can handle at the same time..


----------



## Olena (Jan 2, 2011)

Find out their MBTI and enneagram. This is a fascinating person.

Other than that, stay away from the crazies.


----------



## SLeigh (Sep 13, 2011)

I think you should stop talking to them. It feels so creepy.


----------

